
Early stage startup accounting software? - chuie
How do you guys do accounting?
======
dhruvkar
Bench.co

They provide a real human to do accounting for you, with all your accounts
hooked in. Cheapest plan is $100/month.

I recently folded my LLC and no longer have need of their services, but but I
used them for 2 years and had no issues. Had a CPA do my taxes based on
Bench's year end documents which only cost a 100-200 bucks.

------
xq3000
Xero. If Xero is too complicated or too expensive - Wave. If Wave is too
complicated - an Excel spreadsheet just listing money in and out.

